# Sorry



## 007medic (Jun 28, 2005)

I am sorry I have been absent from the class. It has been one of those weeks where everytime you turned around "life happens." I hope you will not punish me for the unexcused absenses that I have occurred, and I promise that I will be online more in the near future. Next time I promise to check in with the class before I go absent again. I see that you all have posted some new and fun topics, and I look foward to adding my 2 cents. LOL Hopefully I will see you in the chat room soon. Take care.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 28, 2005)

WTF. Over.  :blink: 



 :lol:


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 007medic_@Jun 28 2005, 08:05 AM
> * I am sorry I have been absent from the class. It has been one of those weeks where everytime you turned around "life happens." I hope you will not punish me for the unexcused absenses that I have occurred, and I promise that I will be online more in the near future. Next time I promise to check in with the class before I go absent again. I see that you all have posted some new and fun topics, and I look foward to adding my 2 cents. LOL Hopefully I will see you in the chat room soon. Take care. *


 <handing you a piece of chalk>

Go write "I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies." 100 times on the chalkboard.   

Welcome back!


----------



## 007medic (Jun 28, 2005)

<Taking the chalk and writing...>

I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies

I hope that works! You know that copy and paste is a wonderful thing! LOL


----------



## vtemti (Jun 28, 2005)

Was that 100? Couldn't tell, too funky on the eyes. :blink:


----------



## 007medic (Jun 28, 2005)

NO, that was only 50 ( I think) would you like me to finish?


----------



## vtemti (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 007medic_@Jun 28 2005, 11:11 PM
> * NO, that was only 50 ( I think) would you like me to finish? *


 100 was your punishment, but maybe we should check with safetypro to see if you can be let off at 50 (I think).


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 29 2005, 03:30 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 29 2005, 03:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-007medic_@Jun 28 2005, 11:11 PM
> * NO, that was only 50 ( I think) would you like me to finish? *


100 was your punishment, but maybe we should check with safetypro to see if you can be let off at 50 (I think). [/b][/quote]
 Don't make me get the paddle!


----------



## vtemti (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro+Jun 30 2005, 12:27 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SafetyPro @ Jun 30 2005, 12:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make me get the paddle!   [/b][/quote]
 How about the lilac switch. Ooooooooooouch, bad memories!


----------



## 007medic (Jun 30, 2005)

LOL, ok ok I will fix it! But what if I like paddles?? LOL Just Kidding.

I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies. I will not ignore my EMTLife.com buddies.

Ok, there is 55. (I put in 5 more for good measure) Are you sastified now??


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 30, 2005)

_post deleted by Moderator_


----------



## Jon (Jul 1, 2005)

I guess I must apologize too.... I spend every week doing clinicals, often not getting on for days at a time... Gosh.. I miss you all (Even Shorthairedpunk and Parescueemt)

Jon


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 007medic_@Jun 30 2005, 02:53 PM
> * LOL, ok ok I will fix it! But what if I like paddles?? LOL Just Kidding.
> 
> ...
> ...


 <makes note for future reference> "Likes paddles."   

Very good, hope you learned your lesson.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 2, 2005)

Two questions,

1) Ok, you fixed it, but did you actually type every letter or did you do the copy and paste method? (That would have been cheating ya know)

2) You also said maybe you like paddles. Would that be the receiving or administration end?


----------



## 007medic (Jul 3, 2005)

I copied and pasted, there is not "STUPID" written on me anywhere! Yes that may be cheating, but a girl has got to do what a girl has got to do.

As far as the paddles, that is for another time.LOL ( use your imagination )


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 3, 2005)

_post deleted by Moderator_

*As a reminder, personal attacks on other members are not tolerated.*


----------



## Bosco578 (Jul 3, 2005)

HA HA  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 4, 2005)

I own six forums. The way I operate them is, if someone joins - and the first post makes no valid point, such as making some dumbass comment or comeback... I ban their IP and email address.

Cuts down on the BS, and makes it less likely that the good people will get annoyed and leave the site.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 4, 2005)

We're a little bit more tolerant here, but we will not tolerate personal attacks in any form. 

If a member believes that someone has posted a personal attack/insult message, they are requested to report the post to the moderators using the "Report" button located next to the "Quote" button in the upper right hand corner of the post.


----------



## Bosco578 (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## vtemti (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 4 2005, 12:02 AM
> * I own six forums. The way I operate them is, if someone joins - and the first post makes no valid point, such as making some dumbass comment or comeback... I ban their IP and email address.
> 
> Cuts down on the BS, and makes it less likely that the good people will get annoyed and leave the site. *


 Perfect...........

I joined this forum because it wasn't as stuffy or uptight as others. We are in a business where everything we do is scrutinized in one way or another. Here we can let our guard down a bit and vent, exchange ideas, console one another and joke about things that other people may not understand. I for one would hate to see all of that  ruined because of a few "rotten apples" or personal vendetta's.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jul 4 2005, 10:26 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jul 4 2005, 10:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 4 2005, 12:02 AM
> * I own six forums. The way I operate them is, if someone joins - and the first post makes no valid point, such as making some dumbass comment or comeback... I ban their IP and email address.
> 
> Cuts down on the BS, and makes it less likely that the good people will get annoyed and leave the site. *


Perfect...........

I joined this forum because it wasn't as stuffy or uptight as others. We are in a business where everything we do is scrutinized in one way or another. Here we can let our guard down a bit and vent, exchange ideas, console one another and joke about things that other people may not understand. I for one would hate to see all of that  ruined because of a few "rotten apples" or personal vendetta's. [/b][/quote]
 Me too.   

I'm going for 1,500 here, throw me a bone!

I came here to be Alex, the off duty, energetic whacker.

Sometimes I can be Alex the Paramedic, sometimes I choose to think like one.

Since nobody has ever met me, as far as I know ne-way, they really can't decide who I am. I may not appear to be a professional on here, but then again, I'm only a screen name here. I came here one night after a really bad day, I set out to kill some stress before it killed me. I liked it, even though I forgot about it, but I came back... And I'm Me. And that's all that matters.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 4, 2005)

And we're glad you came back!


----------



## 007medic (Jul 4, 2005)

I agree! The time spent on this forum is one of my favorites. It makes me feel that I have friends all over. I feel like I could take a trip and have my own personal tour guide. I hope you all feel that same way as well. Let me know anytime you are visiting Oklahoma and I will be happy to show you around!

A Friend Always
Lyns


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jul 4 2005, 12:05 PM
> * And we're glad you came back! *


 Awwwww Ty  B)


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 4 2005, 01:49 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 4 2005, 01:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Jul 4 2005, 12:05 PM
> * And we're glad you came back! *


Awwwww Ty  B) [/b][/quote]
 What would this place be without you WHKR!


----------

